# ZionVPS-Pure SSD, Anti-DDoS, KVM/OVZ, 1GB/S, unmetered, bitcoins accepted, CA/US/FR



## zionvps (Oct 20, 2015)

[SIZE=14.6667px]Greetings from ZionVPS[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]our website - http://zionvps.com[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 10 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Pure SSD KVM servers are located in New york city USA, and comes with 1GB/S uplink with limited bandwidth and and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Test ip : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip (canada)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (france)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Test ip : http://206.221.177.98/512MB.zip (USA)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Speedtest- [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]USA (Pure SSD!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 1:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$9.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]15 GB Pure SSD Disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]512 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 2:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$15.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]20 GB Pure SSD Disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1024 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 3:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$21.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]25 GB Pure SSD Disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1536 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2 IPv4, 4 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 4:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$25.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]35 GB Pure SSD Disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2048 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]4 IPv4, 5 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Canada[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 1:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$6.50 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]30 GB Raid protected HDD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1024 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 50Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]OpenVZ/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 2:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$9.50 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]50 GB Raid protected HDD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2048 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]OpenVZ/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 3:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$15.50 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]60 GB Raid protected HDD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]4096 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]OpenVZ/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 4:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$19.50 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]75 GB Raid protected HDD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]6144 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 250Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]OpenVZ/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]France[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 1:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$9.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]25 GB SSD cached disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]512 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4 with DDoS protection [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 2:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$15.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]50 GB SSD cached disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1024 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 3:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$21.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]70 GB SSD cached disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1536 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Plan 4:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]$25.99 /Mo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]80 GB SSD cached disk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]2048 MB isolated RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]unmetered bandwidth* @ 150mbps[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]1 IPv4 with DDoS protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]KVM/SolusVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]buy now[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]TOS:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Example of activities that will lead to suspension:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Spamming[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Scanning[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Tor exit nodes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Illegal adult content[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Hosting nulled/pirated content[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]CPU miners[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]public proxy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Examples of activities that are allowed:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Paymented accepted - Any credit card with Paypal or bitcoins[/SIZE]


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Montreal and Paris are OVH, from the looks of it. What's the datacenter for New York?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 25, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Montreal and Paris are OVH, from the looks of it. What's the datacenter for New York?



Reliablesite.net > Choopa DC > Piscataway, New Jersey


----------

